
Six-year-old girl arrested at Florida school - mbroncano
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us-canada-51638871/six-year-old-girl-arrested-at-florida-school
======
lflux
Seems that the officer got fired for this -
[https://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/breaking-news/os-ne-
den...](https://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/breaking-news/os-ne-dennis-
turner-opd-disciplinary-
history-20190925-risam2gjpjavxfkckyhqxqs3o4-story.html)

~~~
ouid
fired for this, but I think more saliently kept on _until this_ , despite
every indication that he was not someone who should be a cop.

~~~
lflux
That's my takeaway as well.

------
adamch
I admit, when I moved to the US, I didn't expect "likelihood of arresting my
children" to be a factor I'd need to consider in choosing schools.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
This is making the news because it is outrageous (in the most literal sense of
the word). If this were normal it wouldn't make the news.

~~~
Ididntdothis
From what I read this is not that rare. These cops get sent to a school and
the only thing they know is to treat children like everybody else. So if they
don’t comply force will be applied.

~~~
TedDoesntTalk
My daughter was arrested in preschool at age 4. Want to know what she did?
Spit on another child (assault). I had to pick her up at the police station,
where she was sucking on a lollipop (and we do not give our children candy in
our house). This was also in Florida.

~~~
Ididntdothis
The cops often behave like an occupying army and don’t apply any common sense.
A while ago I got hit in an accident really hard. The cops asked me for
license and insurance but my concussed brain couldn’t compute what they wanted
and gave them all kinds of other stuff. I still remember one cop checking his
gun, pulling out his handcuffs and yelling at me. Thank god another cop was
calmer, took my wallet and pulled out my license. I am pretty sure I would
soon have been arrested for the reason of being hit by a drunk driver in a car
accident.

It probably also helped that I am white and 50 years old.

------
mrbonner
This is not normal even by American police standard. The cop who handcuffed
the little girl is obsessed with arresting people. I listened to NBC last
night and they reported that he brags about his arrest records a lot: a few
thousands arrests in his 20+ years in the force. The youngest one he arrested
was 7. He claimed this little girl just broke his record. This is obviously a
sick person.

------
larodi
there's something very sick and sad about this video ...

------
kalkaDev
why is this in my hacker news

